# Using fastboot to flash CM nightly .zips as updates?



## Garage Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

Suppose my Nexus 4 is unlocked and rooted and running cm-10.1-20130515-NIGHTLY-mako installed in the usual way by flashing the .zip in CWM recovery.

Can I install the next nightly by booting into the bootloader over an adb debugging connection and running:

fastboot flash update cm-10.1-20130516-NIGHTLY-mako.zip 

Are the cm .zip's formatted in the right way for fastboot flash update to work? It would be nice to be able to script installs from the PC side like that, without having to go through CWM recovery...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

That won't work. You have to unpack & repack the system into a .img file. Then I believe the command would be

fastboot update ROM.zip

It's more trouble than it's worth. Any reason why you don't use CM's Updater in Settings>About Phone? It does everything for you automatically. You just click 'Update' after it downloads to your phone & it takes care of the rest.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe fastboot flash system.img but why? I sometimes adb push zips but unless your developing and just wanna push a system modification without building the full ROM then its pointless and more of a PITA.

Zen Family Mafia
Its Blood In and Blood Out


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Assuming you have images in the zip file, you can just flash the images separately in fastboot.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Just dont see logic unless its just educational or development. Aside from factory images.

Zen Family Mafia
Its Blood In and Blood Out


----------

